# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Ku mund të shikoj TV Shqiptare në internet?

## mario_kingu

pershendetje te gjithve edhe mir se ju gjeta u be shum kohe qe sjam fut ne forum

atehere do doja te dija nese ka ndonje website qe mund te shikojm tv shqiptar live ne cdo moment 
me kuptim e fjales jo te jet register video por te jet live nese dikush di ndonje websiteme thoni link etc ose ndonje program te mir 
rrespekte 
Mario

----------


## NBAlbania

Shiko njeher kete faqe www.vitrinat.com.Ke TV Klan dhe Top Channel

----------


## ai_shoku

Edhe ketu ke plot kanale:

www.seealbanian.tv

----------


## dardanii

Ka edhe ndoje faqe tjeter per Tv shqiptare Online.

Po kta digitalb jon ne ndonje faqe te Tv shqiptare online.

----------


## geezer

ku mund te shikoj tv shqip nese nuk gaboj mymusic

----------


## bucki

provoje kete   adrese 

http://www.tvshqiptare.de.tf/



ka programe hga te gjitha trojet shqiptare .......
nuk do te pendohesh 
tung

----------


## strange

qitu ka plot  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Rrjeti

Nëse keni mundësi dhe dijeni ndihmoni vendosjen e lidhjeve(links) të TV kanaleve nga trojet tona në këtë softuer.Aty mund të gjeni disa kanale në shqip si p.sh;TV Klan,KTV,Vizoni plus dhe disa të tjerë.
Readon TV Movie Radio Player(FREE!)
http://www.readontech.com/downloads.html

----------

